# Merry-Go-Round for "Carousel" - To build, or not to build...



## ntrimp91 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey all,

I am the scenic designer for my school's production of _Carousel _which will be taking place this spring. I was wondering if the merry-go-round in the first scene of the show is usually something that is built, or rented? I am sure there are many challenges to building something of this caliber , however, as a senior, I've gotten to know my program's shop capabilities pretty well, and it's definitely something we're capable of. I was wondering if I could hear some of your opinions on the matter. As I asked before, is this unit something that is usually built or rented? Has anyone been the designer/td for this show and would care to share their stories?


----------



## JLNorthGA (Aug 15, 2013)

Build the carousel, rent the horses (or borrow). I was involved in this production many years ago. We were fortunate enough to get hooked up with someone who collected carousel animals. He loaned us a few of his collection. Looked wonderful.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 19, 2013)

Costume Armour


----------



## mjump (Aug 22, 2013)

Since we are wing space poor, when we did this one last year we did not build the whole carousel. The set designer built 6 animals on individual rolling platforms(with battery powered led to help pop them out), and used 6 carnie actors to circle them upstage. Then we used two source 4's with GAMs carousel gobos projected on a curtain behind them. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## jtweigandt (Aug 28, 2013)

I molded horses on the half shell in fiberglass off of my kids old plastic rocking horse


----------



## scapino (Aug 29, 2013)

Since the carousel was only seen in the opening, with the overture, we actually made a little mechanical shadow unit that we placed in front of an un lensed 6" fresnel.
This cast a nice carosel shadow on the act curtain.

Kurt Herman
Tech Director
Lakewood Theatre Company


----------



## Ech725 (Sep 3, 2013)

We had a designer give us a revolving staircase. There was a light canopy above it that did a chase effect to help with the illusion. Unfortunately, it was only used a handful of times for all the work involved but that's how it goes.

As far as horses. We got these from a seller on ebay (Link below). The scenic artists painted them and we mounted them to wagons. 

You are the designer. Remember-think big first and then you can scale it down once reality comes into play. 



Unpainted Fullsize Ilions Carousel Horse Large 63" | eBay


----------



## Barbara (Nov 6, 2014)

Ech725 said:


> We had a designer give us a revolving staircase. There was a light canopy above it that did a chase effect to help with the illusion. Unfortunately, it was only used a handful of times for all the work involved but that's how it goes.
> 
> As far as horses. We got these from a seller on ebay (Link below). The scenic artists painted them and we mounted them to wagons.
> 
> ...




ntrimp91 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am the scenic designer for my school's production of _Carousel _which will be taking place this spring. I was wondering if the merry-go-round in the first scene of the show is usually something that is built, or rented? I am sure there are many challenges to building something of this caliber , however, as a senior, I've gotten to know my program's shop capabilities pretty well, and it's definitely something we're capable of. I was wondering if I could hear some of your opinions on the matter. As I asked before, is this unit something that is usually built or rented? Has anyone been the designer/td for this show and would care to share their stories?




My company It's Only Natural, manufactures reproduction carousel horses and ships worldwide. The range in price from $200- $1500 and are 30"- 63". We sell them finished and unfinished. My email is [email protected]


----------



## ntrimp91 (Nov 6, 2014)

So the outcome of our carousel was very successful. In the end we did in fact build a turntable that rotated via a cable driven motor. I'm gonna be posting in-progress and finished photos soon of both the carousel and the motor rig itself. I will say the entire process was very rewarding, and was very representational of good collaboration between artists and craftsmen.


----------

